# Pre-build Thread needing help



## Ryan.Sauvage (Nov 4, 2014)

Attached is my plans of finishing my basement with theatre, one of which is representative with furniture. I also have a soffit plan, but that is pdf and too big to attach. The soffit plan, however, is to have a soffit starting where the lolly column in the back is all the way to the back of the room, then two soffits that come into the room 18" on each side with 4 5" lights in them and one 18" soffit in front of the screen false wall with 3 3" lights in it. The reason why the layout is done this way and not using the other side of the basement is that the other side of the basement has a lot of low hanging things on it that will be covered with a drop ceiling, only on the non-theatre side. This is also one of the reasons the whole back of the theatre will be built as a soffit as it will be hiding an HVAC trunk, this soffit will be built as part of the room-in-a-room shell with clips and channel attached to its framing. THe other mentioned soffits will be built inside the shell with 2x2 framing along with plywood. 

My plan for the walls is to double wall using the concrete walls as one and the inner wall as the other. Also double walling the other two walls by building two walls. I am assuming I cannot use the same wall as a tie in for this; that I need to have a separation between top and bottom plates and not tie in to one continuous 36' wall. From there I plan on using dri-core subfloor on theatre room only along with using DD+GG for ceiling and all walls inside the theatre. 

Where I need help/advice still is in the following areas:

1) Vapor Barrier

This is in a basement and I've often seen conflicting reports on whether or not I need a vapor barrier. I am planning on using R13 in between all walls is the paper facing a good enough vapor barrier? I have seen things say you need a barrier and other things that say plastic isn't typically installed correctly and it helps trap in moisture and create mold. I would like to start framing in two weeks and need to know if there is something I need to do prior to framing the walls. I am in Michigan and my basement is not prone to moisture, I run a dehumidifier and it is a little below 50% now. Before it was between 60-65% but not water problems as house was built in 2005.

2) HVAC

After talking with Ted it was my understanding that if you install a mini-split system that would be all you need, and that recommendation came with a room in a room design.

My options are: 

1) Run a Joist Muffler system for Supply and return and run normal HVAC for rest of basement. Problem with this is I would just be tying into current system which would not let me cool in winter if needed. I'm in a basement in Michigan so originally would not thought this would be needed. 

2) Run normal HVAC in basement and do a dead vent system for the theatre, one for supply in and one for return out to cycle air (If i understand correctly this is how the dead vent system is supposed to work). Originally it was thought this could work for me, but my theater will be about 60% of the basement perhaps even more. Apparently the DV system is better off if the theatre is only about 25-30% of the basement's square footage.

3) Is to get Mini-split system for theatre and run normal HVAC to the rest of basement. I was looking through threads and the price tag of 4-6k$$ scared me away originally. Ted thinks it should be lower and most quotes should come in at around 2500. Reading this leads me to believe even it I do the mini-split I will dead-vent system to the rest of the basement, which is fine I'd be ok with that if needed, but if not needed I'd rather not. It makes sense to me that you will need to get new air in the room, but I assume Ted has worked with clients that he has recommended this to and worked.


3) A/V Rack. Currently my plan is to have this at the side of the false wall with a door that can open and shut on it with some type of cloth on it so you will not be able to see the lights behind. I am planning a 18 or 27U and installing that on top of a cabinet with one or two shelves in it for blu-rays, PS3 controllers etc. My question is those you with Racks inside the theatre how do you go through the wall or ceiling while maintaining soundproofing?


I appreciate all the help I can get.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Ryan,

Welcome to HTS. Did not see any attachment to your post.


----------



## jessebelle (Dec 7, 2014)

R13 is the good choise.


----------

